# AIB restricting deposits to Rabo



## diablo73 (12 Jan 2012)

I've tried moving money from AIB to Rabo on 2 separate days now and on both occassions I've gotten.

*Payments to this Financial Institution cannot be made on a business day  after 15:30 (local Irish time). For further assistance please contact us  at 0818 724724 or +353 1 771 2424. (Ref: 460) 
*
I'm not sure on whose end the restriction is but I'm guessing it is AIB, just another cheap move by them.


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2012)

Given a choice between _*cock up*_ and _*conspiracy*_ Im inclined to choose the _*cock up*_ theory.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2012)

Have you tried making the payment before 3:30 PM ?


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2012)

ajapale said:


> Given a choice between _*cock up*_ and _*conspiracy*_ Im inclined to choose the _*cock up*_ theory.


_Hanlon's Razor _again.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon's_razor


----------



## diablo73 (13 Jan 2012)

Tried again today before the allotted time and it went in fine. Still leaves me wondering on whose end this restriction is and why?


----------



## 44brendan (13 Jan 2012)

Just relates to close off times of Rabo system. No conspiracy.


----------



## RaboDirect (13 Jan 2012)

44brendan said:


> Just relates to close off times of Rabo system. No conspiracy.


 
Hi Brendan,

This has nothing to do with RaboDirect. 

Here are some other options for transferring money into RaboDirect:

[broken link removed]

A Rabo Money Mover is one of our most popular options:

[broken link removed] 

Have a good weekend.

rgds
RaboDirect Team


----------



## DublinTexas (15 Jan 2012)

It's AIB telling you that the only way they can comply with the EU Payment Services Directive (PSD) by not allowing you payments to Rabo after 1530.

Since 1 January they need to ensure that payments you make on a busines day before the cut off time are credited by the receiving bank the next day.

AIB simply can't do that to Rabo if you make payment after 1530, so instead of telling you that and giving you the option to accept that it's going to take another day, they simply tell you what they tell you.

So it's a cock up and not a conspiracy.

So the simply statement by RaboDirect that it has nothing to do with them is not true. The way they are linked to the Irish Banking System is contributing to it.


----------



## WinnieP (15 Jan 2012)

I did two transfers this weekend, one to another Irish Bank and one to Keytrade Belgium, the Keytrade transfer shows up as pending as I presume they won;t send it till Monday which is fine with me...

AIB not allowing people to do the same with transfers to Rabo is rubbish... I usually do my banking in the evening like most people so I won;t be so sure AIB are innocent in this.. if they can do a pending for an unpopular (from an Irish perspective) Belgium bank, surely they can do it with a popular bank like Rabo for an account domiciled in Ireland.. 

I know it took me about a week to remember to log in to AIB before 3.30pm to do my monthly rabo transfer.. so I,m sure they are reducing people moving money out to some extent...


----------



## diablo73 (16 Jan 2012)

@WinnieP - that is exactly how I was reading the whole thing


----------

